# Vanessa's surprise twins



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Vanessa a doe I bought in Jan surprised m tonight with twins. She had no udder development at all and very little milk supply right now. This is the second doe I bought bred that had this issue. The kids are weak but ok. I milked colostrum from Bridget and fed both kids. Send them your good thoughts please. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.271767709565388.65057.121645621244265&type=3


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, congrats to you!!!! What a surprise!!!! Happy, healthy thoughts towards the babies from me!!! :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. They are now in the house. Not staying up to temp out in the barn with mom.  She wont nurse them; well doesn't have much anyways. At least I had colostrum recently frozen and the colostrum I gave them earlier from Bridget.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats! It is good that you have the frozen colostrum. I hope the babies do well for you.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

The doe is very beautiful! They seem so tiny  Congrats on the sudden flood of babies haha :stars: :kidred: :kidblue: :stars:
..... names?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are each 2&1/2 # so not really tiny. I have them range from 2-4&1/2. 

They are both doing ok but the girl wont take the bottle and I am tube feeding her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to your site - wanted to peaky at Venessa  LOL!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

kelebek said:


> I went to your site - wanted to peaky at Venessa  LOL!


Just looked myself. She is not on there. :roll: I really need to do some work updating it. I wanted to get good shaved photos in Spring but I suppose any photo is better than none.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a great surprise. I hope they get stong and healthy in your care. It sounds like you are doing the right things.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, they are beautiful! Prayers for their health. ray:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww!!! How cute!


----------

